# Still dealing with the mud layer?



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

I haven't had a chance to get out in a few weeks, and haven't really seen many post aboutvizbut...

Is the mud layer still hanging around, or has it finally cleared out?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

It isn't going to clear out until fall when the current shifts to the east and all this west crap from up North stops coming down the Mississippi. What will happen next is that layer that was down to about 35 feet will drop down to the bottom with the warming of the lower layer and vis will get down to almost zero. Then with all the algie in the water we will probably have a red tide. I know you really wanted to hear this kind of report.. It would be nice if I was wrong, Time will tell...:banghead


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

A buddy of mine made it to the 3 barges and had 0 vis. On offshore I think it is decent after you pass through the layer of fud.

about a month ago i dove the tenneco. The vis was garbage down to about 70 feet, began to open up and at 100 feet it was like the springs.

I could see more than i ever had on the wreck. I dont know if that is still the case but I imagine so.


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Anyone have any vis reports from this week?

Don't worry, I am not entering the Guns and Hoses whathaveyou this year so you guys stand a chance!

oke


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

As long as the midwest continues to free flow water down the mississippi and all other rivers it isn't going to improve. Like sealark mentioned it isn't looking good for a while. With all the fresh water influx it just gets worse from there.


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

A bunch of us had inshore trips yesterday. Vis at the freighter was 0-5 feet. Pete Tide 10-15. Heron 20-30. I think H20 Below is heading to the YDTs today so you may be able to get a vis report from them this afternoon.

Has anyone been to the east and have any reports from FL Girl area?


----------

